# Prendre le contrôle de mon Mac avec Apple Remote Desktop



## nifex (19 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté l'Apple Remote Desktop sur l'App Store, mais je n'arrive pas à l'utiliser...

Je souhaiterai simplement pouvoir accéder à mon Mac Mini directement depuis mon MBP.

Il me dit lorsque je double clique sur l'adresse ip du mac mini et que je vais dans Administrateurs :

(nulle) exécute un logiciel qui est trop ancien pour prendre en charge cette fonction afin de fournir la liste des ordinateurs d'administrateur qui la gèrent.

J'ai essayé de rajouter l'ordinateur en indiquant l'adresse ip du mac mini, là il me demande le mot de passe et après ca ne fonctionne pas...

Savez-vous se que je dois faire pour prendre le contrôle de mon mac mini ?

Merci d'avance !

PS: Je précise que mon Mac Mini est tout neuf et troune sous Mac OS X 10.7.1 et mon MBP aussi en 10.7.1.

J'ai essayé d'installer Apple Remote Desktop client sur le mac mini, mais il me dit qu'une version plus récente existe déjà...


----------



## nifex (21 Septembre 2011)

Personne ne connait le fonctionnement de Apple Remote Desktop ?


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :

Apple Remote Desktop relève manifestement du fonctionnement en réseau. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## nifex (22 Septembre 2011)

J'ai fini par trouver la solution...

Il faut depuis le mac mini, aller dans partage et là autoriser "gestion à distance"...

:rateau:


----------



## lolipale (22 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Mais vous pouvez faire encore plus fort !


Prenez un compte (gratuit pour commencer) sur dyndns.com
DynDns permet de relier un nom de domaine (fourni par DynDns) avec votre adresse IP publique. Cela vous dispense ainsi d'avoir une adresse ip fixe (ce que d'ailleurs la majorité des box des FAI ne permet pas).
En revanche, elles acceptent (et la majorité des routers aussi) l'enregistrement d'un compte DynDns. Lorsque votre ip publique change (suite à un reboot de votre box par exemple), la box (ou le router) s'enregistre sur le compte DynDns et fait le lien entre votre nouvelle adresse ip et votre nom de domaine.

Fixer manuellement l'adresse ip interne de votre mac (par ex. 192.168.x.100).
Allez dans les Préférences Système, puis Partage, puis Gestion à distance. Paramétrez l'accès à un ou plusieurs utilisateurs. Réglez les fonctions que vous souhaitez attribuer à ces utilisateurs (contrôle total, redémarrage, etc.).
Ouvrez les ports TCP 5900 et TCP/UDP 3283 sur votre box et redirigez les vers votre adresse IP de votre Mac (pour cela vous utilisez la translation d'adresses NAT).
Installez ARD sur votre portable.
Saisissez l'adresse dyndns dans ARD et pilotez votre mac mini depuis l'internet
ARD ne peut piloter qu'un mac à la fois avec cette solution. Celui dont l'adresse a été fixée.
Mais on peut ruser en créant sur chaque poste (dans le cas d'un parc) une configuration réseau classique en DHCP que l'on appellera ARD Off et une autre avec l'adresse ip fixe saisie dans le NAT du router que l'on appellera ARD On.
Vos utilisateurs changeront de configuration réseau si une prise à distance externe est requise.

Seul reproche fait à Apple. Contrairement au monde PC, il est impossible de démarrer un mac à distance par l'envoi d'une commande WOL (appelé aussi "magic packet" ou Wake-On-Lan). En revanche la commande WOL (utilise le port UDP 9) permet de sortir de veille un Mac. Vous devez là aussi créer une redirection du port vers le Mac à réveiller.

A votre disposition


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour





nifex a dit:


> J'ai acheté l'Apple Remote Desktop sur l'App Store, mais je n'arrive pas à l'utiliser...


Pardon, mais j'utilise depuis longtemps le partage ARD pour piloter à distance un Mac depuis un autre, et je n'ai jamais rien dû acheter.

Quelque chose m'aurait-il échappé, ou bien les applications nécessaires (en l'occurence « Partage d'écran* ») seraient-elles devenues payantes ?

* l'application « _Partage d'écran_ » ou (« _Screen Sharing_ » en anglais) est située dans le dossier _/Système/Bibliothèque/CoreServices/_ (ou _/System/Library/CoreServices/_ en anglais)... du moins elle l'était sous Snow Leopard


----------



## lolipale (22 Septembre 2011)

ARD est un outil de gestion de parc et dispose de fonctionnalités avancées dans la gestion d'un ou de poste(s) distant(s).
Vous trouverez *ici* les renseignements y relatifs.


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Septembre 2011)

lolipale a dit:


> ARD est un outil de gestion de parc et dispose de fonctionnalités avancées dans la gestion d'un ou de poste(s) distant(s).


C'est un peu ce que je craignais...



nifex a dit:


> Je souhaiterai simplement pouvoir accéder à mon Mac Mini directement depuis mon MBP.


J'ai comme dans l'idée que l'achat d'ARD était superfétatoire.

Et si l'accès nécessaire se résume seulement aux fichiers, alors un petit &#8984;K depuis le Finder aurait même suffi...


----------



## lolipale (22 Septembre 2011)

> J'ai comme dans l'idée que l'achat d'ARD était superfétatoire.


Vu sous cet angle, en effet, vous avez raison !
Mais ARD reste un bon outil peu cher (env. 70 euros) pour qui en a évidemment l'utilité.


----------

